# Juvederm - No Place for it in my Practice



## 13816 (Jun 14, 2006)

Juvederm is about to start in the states all plasticsurgeon's offices ... but doctors in England have usedit for several years and are not impressed. ----- > http://thecelebritycafe.com/features/6091.html


----------

